# Grey water dumping



## Jimhunterj4 (Jun 20, 2015)

This guy thinks it's perfectly fine to dump his grey water just wherever he feels like it... Dirty barsteward.


----------



## The laird (Jun 20, 2015)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> This guy thinks it's perfectly fine to dump his grey water just wherever he feels like it... Dirty barsteward.
> View attachment 31399


What a dirty mother fu---r Jim,pity you didn't have a bit pipe coupled up to his waste and cover his van with his crap! Hope it didn't have a wild sticker,but we can all see his no.hope it's up soon.no wonder we get bad press


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jun 20, 2015)

He drew in, sat for 5 then went to the back of his van and dumped the lot right in front of us, didn't even bat an eyelid. He's not got any big W's on display.


----------



## The laird (Jun 20, 2015)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> He drew in, sat for 5 then went to the back of his van and dumped the lot right in front of us, didn't even bat an eyelid. He's not got any big W's on display.



What a right dirty, inconsiderate , lowlife! I'm raging mate and I'm not even there,I've never experienced that behaviour and I hope I never do cause I think it would end up in tears!


----------



## iampatman (Jun 20, 2015)

It's not the best of pics but you're talking about a guy dumping grey water? In a lay-by? When it's raining?
I'm not trying to be controversial but what am I missing in the picture?
Pat


----------



## silverweed (Jun 20, 2015)

So can any one tell me why the water boards were encouraging people to syphon out their bath water into their lawns, empty washing up bowls over the plans to recycle water if grey water is so horrendous.


----------



## silverweed (Jun 20, 2015)

That should be plants not plans


----------



## iampatman (Jun 20, 2015)

runnach said:


> Pat, if you look forward of nearside rear wheel, you can make out grey water draining from MH.



Ok, squinted a bit and spotted it. Still don't understand the problem. It's waste water with a bit of soap in it and probably some bits (tiny bits) of food stuff. I don't think the whole ecology of the area has been turned upside down. Seriously, what's the problem here?

Pat


----------



## vwalan (Jun 20, 2015)

silverweed said:


> So can any one tell me why the water boards were encouraging people to syphon out their bath water into their lawns, empty washing up bowls over the plans to recycle water if grey water is so horrendous.



thats an easy one...
if you do that its not a problem . 
if you let water down your drains . it then needs cleaning . thats costly . 
plus most folk use a hose pipe connected to a tap . a drinking water tap. now thats really daft expensive and a waste of drinking water . 
i collect rain water etc for using down the toilet . much better than putting drinking water down the toilet . plus i dont pay for it . or the sewage . 
i,m on a meter only pay sewage based on water coming in . so if i use drinking water its a total waste .


----------



## iampatman (Jun 20, 2015)

runnach said:


> Being a tad more discreet would not go amiss. If it were me and, if possible, park over a storm drain. Looking at picture, park up at long grass area, where grey water will be absorbed quicker into soft ground.
> 
> I wonder if van owner would do same parked at his home?



Yep, you're right that a bit of discretion would have been advisable. I'd probably have been a bit more discreet. Or at least checked that there wasn't someone parked up behind me with a camera 

Pat


----------



## hextal (Jun 20, 2015)

Was riding around the isle of man last Saturday after having watched the racing. Came up behind a camper van on a hairpin bend and the bugger dumped his tank right on the apex of the bend!!!

I suspect he'd left it open and the tightness of the bend meant that the last chunk of it got emptied due to centrifugal effects.  Needless to say, seeing a load of greasy water being deposited right in front of you is not the ideal when you've just leaned over into the corner.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 20, 2015)

hextal said:


> Was riding around the isle of man last Saturday after having watched the racing. Came up behind a camper van on a hairpin bend and the bugger dumped his tank right on the apex of the bend!!!
> 
> I suspect he'd left it open and the tightness of the bend meant that the last chunk of it got emptied due to centrifugal effects.  Needless to say, seeing a load of greasy water being deposited right in front of you is not the ideal when you've just leaned over into the corner.


still better than diesel:dog:


----------



## molly 2 (Jun 20, 2015)

iampatman said:


> Yep, you're right that a bit of discretion would have been advisable. I'd probably have been a bit more discreet. Or at least checked that there wasn't someone parked up behind me with a camera
> 
> Pat


 IMOP It is not a good to post such photos ,as they can be seen by nimbys  ,and all that are against motorhomes,


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jun 20, 2015)

In hindsight I shouldn't have posted the pictures but I think I had to post them up because I think discretion should have been used not dumping the soapy water right in front anyone,  it's not really a good idea to just dump your dirty dish water and whatever else in a car park. So to all who posted saying they don't see what's wrong with that take a bit of time to think what the other people in the same carpark are thinking when they see off coloured fluid running from a motorhome or walk through your dirty water going back to their car.....it doesn't  help us any for people to think we don't give a monkeys now does it?


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jun 20, 2015)

iampatman said:


> It's not the best of pics but you're talking about a guy dumping grey water? In a lay-by? When it's raining?
> I'm not trying to be controversial but what am I missing in the picture?
> Pat



It's a car park pat not a lay-by  there was other people here too, and wasnt raining when he got out to empty his van and , the grey waste was pissing out for all to see and hear so I'm not quite sure what it is that your missing either...


----------



## silverweed (Jun 20, 2015)

Your right and I always use discretion when emptying grey water, be it onto an out of the way grass verge or a storm drain. I hardly think that even if every Motorhome around emptied their water down a storm drain the cost would make such an excessive expense. Where do people think it goes when emptying at camp sites or at home. It goes to the sewerage works of course to be cleaned. In which case the cheaper option is to let it out on some grass, watering the plants and feeding a few creepy crawlies


----------



## maingate (Jun 20, 2015)

I have to disagree about dumping grey waste in storm drains, or any other drain unless you know it is fed into a sewer. Storm drains usually feed into a waterway of some sort but it could be a soakaway in a few cases.

I carry a cheap plastic bucket for emptying AND I use discretion. It's not possible to fill a grey waste tank in one day, so why not wait until it is dark and use a bucket. It's not Rocket science.

If I have a reasonably small amount of waste and I am moving off shortly, I will park on grass with the van sloping slightly low at the drain side (in an ideal situation). The valve can be opened slightly for the waste water to dribble out discreetly. If I cannot discreetly get rid of it, I will just take it with me ..... it's not the end of the world, is it?

I agree that the owner in the photo is a dickhead but he is not the only one out there.


----------



## silverweed (Jun 20, 2015)

What else do people think goes down storm drains. All the detritus from our roads, diesel, petrol, oil, rubber worn away from tyres. My occasional use of a storm drain will not change the PH levels of the water to any significant level and I'm sure it's less harmful than any of the other rubbish that drips and drops off passing vehicles


----------



## vwalan (Jun 20, 2015)

it all comes back to the being discreet thing . they dont know what you are emtying . then another m,homer tips their toilet down there . nosey local says i saw another one do that as well. 
its not so bad in uk .but in spain it might be 5 months till the next rain fall. 
dont let them see you and they dont know you have done it. 
but please no tipping toilets down storm drains . 
it does happen .


----------



## iampatman (Jun 20, 2015)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> It's a car park pat not a lay-by  there was other people here too, and wasnt raining when he got out to empty his van and , the grey waste was pissing out for all to see and hear so I'm not quite sure what it is that your missing either...



Ok, so I'm presuming that you went out and said to the guy, in a really friendly tone, "Do you know that you are messing things up for the rest of us Motorhomers? Giving us all a bad rep. Be a bit more discreet" 

Or did you just reach for the camera?

Pat


----------



## delicagirl (Jun 20, 2015)

so if you think your grey tank needs emptying.... are folks saying that we should only  go to camp sites and pay to empty them there ?    Because the only sites I have ever used only seem to have storm drains available.......  as an earlier poster says..  grey water is normally just soapy water.


----------



## vwalan (Jun 20, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> so if you think your grey tank needs emptying.... are folks saying that we should only  go to camp sites and pay to empty them there ?    Because the only sites I have ever used only seem to have storm drains available.......  as an earlier poster says..  grey water is normally just soapy water.



no. just be discreet . do it away from on lookers . at night if possible . 
if you cant find good place rethink about this life style . 
not you its anyone . 
its not hard to be discreet.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jun 20, 2015)

Just been doing a bit of digging and as I read the Water Resources Act, 1991, allowing grey water waste onto the road or down a drain could be regarded as an unregulated discharge and lead to prosecution under Section 85. The fine can be up to £20000 and/or a prison sentence of up to three months. If you want to argue it in court then carry on as I am sure it will come to it at some point for someone. Just use a bit of common and like Maingate says be discreet its not difficult. 
You never know whos driving by watching you.


----------



## delicagirl (Jun 20, 2015)

Frazerlog  - thanks for the legal ref...  so where does the law allow us to discharge grey tanks when not on a camp site... or is there no legal definition  ?


----------



## iampatman (Jun 20, 2015)

Some folk really need to get over themselves here. It's soapy water. SOAPY WATER!! 

I couldn't agree more that some discretion is needed as to where and how you dump it but we all know that don't we? We all read the posts and take the advice. 

So what's going on here? Someone without a big W sticker let some soapy water out in a car park/ lay-by and somebody took a photo. All us nice folk on this forum know how to behave and if we see someone who doesn't behave to our standards maybe we should have a word with them. 

Or maybe it's just easier to reach for the camera?

And before anyone says "easy for you to say" or "talks cheap" I've had many a conversation with folk about where they should or shouldn't dump their waste. I've had one today with the Italian guy next to us who thinks its ok to dump his cassette "up in the hills". I've told him if he dumps it responsibly I'll get him a big W sticker 

Pat


----------



## runnach (Jun 20, 2015)

Fazerloz said:


> Just been doing a bit of digging and as I read the Water Resources Act, 1991, allowing grey water waste onto the road or down a drain could be regarded as an unregulated discharge and lead to prosecution under Section 85. The fine can be up to £20000 and/or a prison sentence of up to three months. If you want to argue it in court then carry on as I am sure it will come to it at some point for someone. Just use a bit of common and like Maingate says be discreet its not difficult.
> You never know whos driving by watching you.



Thanks for sharing that it occurred to me there was possibly legislation. The whole thing is peoples perceptions, to which some seems a lost concept.

Wilding is going to see more pressure not less, a quick look at the forum board Goring on Sea etc etc places like Huttoft already lost are the battlegrounds. And a lot of the public arguments are based on perception not reality.

To protect the recreation it is surely common sense to think before dumping anything , establish the suitability and encroachment on others before even parking up. As others suggest discretion is the key.

Channa


----------



## sparrks (Jun 20, 2015)

As others have pointed out it is discretion that is required.

Passers by and other car park users may well have percieved his actions of dumping grey waste differently.

As for possible contamination and it is most likely to be soapy water would anyone have complained if he had washed his van there?


----------



## Fazerloz (Jun 20, 2015)

sparrks said:


> As others have pointed out it is discretion that is required.
> 
> Passers by and other car park users may well have percieved his actions of dumping grey waste differently.
> 
> As for possible contamination and it is most likely to be soapy water would anyone have complained if he had washed his van there?



More than likely not. That bits covered here Pollution prevention guidelines Vehicle washing and cleaning: PPG13 These guidelines are jointly produced by the Environment Agency. :rulez:


----------



## The laird (Jun 20, 2015)

channa said:


> Thanks for sharing that it occurred to me there was possibly legislation. The whole thing is peoples perceptions, to which some seems a lost concept.
> 
> Wilding is going to see more pressure not less, a quick look at the forum board Goring on Sea etc etc places like Huttoft already lost are the battlegrounds. And a lot of the public arguments are based on perception not reality.
> 
> ...


I'd second this post of channa


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 20, 2015)

I carry a bucket, if I am that full that it is desperate I empty in to the bucket and pour it on plants, trees etc., even then I am discreet doing it, I was in Calais on my way home in April parked in the Auchan car park and it was raining, I was concerned about my weight (van weight, I am svelteView attachment 31402 ) so I thought 'I have 130ltrs of fresh water, that could be 130ltrs of wine', I don't need the water so I opened the valve to empty it, it was raining but it was obvious I was emptying, car drivers did not take any notice but a motorhome near me was obviously annoyed, I approached him to explain it was fresh water but he wasn't impressed so I held my hand under the water coming out and drank it to prove it was just fresh water, it was ******* horrible running off my gas tank but I smiled, he apologised for his reaction but said he had seen it so many times, it made me think though, are we the only ones annoyed because we think it is a problem, the car drivers didn't bat an eyelid


----------



## maingate (Jun 21, 2015)

silverweed said:


> What else do people think goes down storm drains. All the detritus from our roads, diesel, petrol, oil, rubber worn away from tyres. My occasional use of a storm drain will not change the PH levels of the water to any significant level and I'm sure it's less harmful than any of the other rubbish that drips and drops off passing vehicles



That sounds like a good excuse not to walk a few yards to a patch of grass or leave the emptying until you find somewhere better.

I believe Llandudno has just stopped motorhomes overnighting due to lazy motorhomers dumping on the beach and the road drains that run off on to the beach.

Is everyone that lazy nowadays and is there something wrong with me for not doing it?

vwalan has hit the nail on the head in an earlier post, discretion is paramount because non-motorhomers will assume the worst.


----------



## Tco (Jun 21, 2015)

What a fuss! OK this guy was a bit of a pillock, but if he had let it run onto the verge, he was doing no harm at all. Ever been to a marina? every one of those pretty and expensive boats will be discharging their grey water into what ever water they are floating on. Whenever we use a campsite (not often) it will be a small CL or the like. Invariably the owner will tell us to dispose of the grey water round the edge of the field. In times of drought, I have often used bath water from the house to irrigate the garden. 

So far from being a "dirty whatever" he was doing what millions of others do around the world and chucking waste water onto mother earth.

I would suggest that the ones who do our hobby more harm are those that overnight inconsiderately, just because they can.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jun 21, 2015)

I have no grey water tanks. I just swill my mug round with hot water and then tip it out onto vegetation,  eat out of the pan and lick the spoon clean ;-)
Wet wipes for washing me,

Seriously though, I generate very little grey water, one washing up bowls worth per day max, partly because of full timing with 3 animals (2 with ability to down a litre in a minute or two), and no money for campsites means every day and especially in summer, water is a fairly precious reserve, so I'm careful to avoid wastage.  

I wash up at night when I can dispose of grey water discreetly by watering the vegetation.  Far less offensive than seeing laybys used as toilets by men standing next to their vehicle in broad daylight or than some stinky urban lamppost used several times daily by several male dogs. 

I agree emptying direct onto tarmac is not nice and not discreet and almost certainly going to be misjudged by others as being more offensive than it actually is. But as with all groups of people, there will always be some who just don't care, or don't think, or do it accidentally, or dont think anyone is watching... Its a problem which will get worse and will be used as a stick to beat motorhomers with as numbers of wild campers increase, so incidences increase. The only real long term solution is if all of us who complain and tut tut on online forums at such behaviour put the same effort into writing an email to local council about provision of grey water disposal. 

And no I haven't emailed my council, but I will if you will...


----------



## big tom (Jun 21, 2015)

hextal said:


> Was riding around the isle of man last Saturday after having watched the racing. Came up behind a camper van on a hairpin bend and the bugger dumped his tank right on the apex of the bend!!!
> 
> I suspect he'd left it open and the tightness of the bend meant that the last chunk of it got emptied due to centrifugal effects.  Needless to say, seeing a load of greasy water being deposited right in front of you is not the ideal when you've just leaned over into the corner.



I have seen this happen at the Goose Neck right on the race circuit while waiting for the racing to start luckily it dried out before the start more bends must have had the same.


----------



## argoose (Jun 21, 2015)

I thought about using a bucket for gray waste, but settled for a 2 in 1 solution. Use bio washing liquid in cassette, empty cassette in public toilet, use empty cassette to porter gray waste to public toilet. After three days there is less than two cassettes worth of gray water in the tank. Cassette get a swill and it all goes into the sewer system.


----------



## n brown (Jun 21, 2015)

i don't have a waste tank,and hardly fill a sink a day. my waste pipe touches the ground ,so if i'm on grass,which i usually am, you'd have to be pretty inquisitive to spot any action.
i agree it's all about perception,and it's a shame that some people may be thick enough to think you're dumping poisonous liquids or toilet waste,when it's just a bit of soapy water !


----------



## Deleted member 13867 (Jun 21, 2015)

n brown said:


> i don't have a waste tank,and hardly fill a sink a day. my waste pipe touches the ground ,so if i'm on grass,which i usually am, you'd have to be pretty inquisitive to spot any action.
> i agree it's all about perception,and it's a shame that some people may be thick enough to think you're dumping poisonous liquids or toilet waste,when it's just a bit of soapy water !



I wished my 'waste pipe' touched the ground it would be awesome (apart from the blisters) :scared:


----------



## alcam (Jun 21, 2015)

dr dave said:


> I wished my 'waste pipe' touched the ground it would be awesome (apart from the blisters) :scared:



The carpet burns are worse .


----------



## champstar (Jun 21, 2015)

You didnt say where this was. Was it in the POI or just a day stop carpark?


----------



## Deleted member 13867 (Jun 21, 2015)

alcam said:


> The carpet burns are worse .


Carpet gripper makes your eyes water too.


----------



## Robmac (Jun 21, 2015)

n brown said:


> i don't have a waste tank,and hardly fill a sink a day. my waste pipe touches the ground ,so if i'm on grass,which i usually am, you'd have to be pretty inquisitive to spot any action.
> i agree it's all about perception,and it's a shame that some people may be thick enough to think you're dumping poisonous liquids or toilet waste,when it's just a bit of soapy water !



Nigel, would you please refrain from emptying your waste on the grass.

Some of us are trying to sleep Under your van!


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jun 21, 2015)

iampatman said:


> Ok, so I'm presuming that you went out and said to the guy, in a really friendly tone, "Do you know that you are messing things up for the rest of us Motorhomers? Giving us all a bad rep. Be a bit more discreet"
> 
> Or did you just reach for the camera?
> 
> Pat



Trust me when I say this patman, I do not mince my words, I am not afraid to say anything to anyone if I think they are in the wrong, on this occasion I chose not to say anything as I had just had a glass or two of wine. Maybe you would wait till you had some wine before you said anything?  Oh no wait, you don't find anything wrong with discharging your waste wherever you feel do you? 
Whatever anyway, I'm not going to have a keyboard warrior rant with you about who's got the biggest keyboard nuts at the end of the day it's about whether it's acceptable or not to dump your crap anywhere you feel and in plain view of anyone and if previous posts are anything to go by it clearly isn't. Discretion must be used if we as RESPONSIBLE motorhomers wish to continue wild camping without the general public thinking were a bunch of freeloading waste dumping ignorams.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jun 21, 2015)

champstar said:


> You didnt say where this was. Was it in the POI or just a day stop carpark?



Champ, I don't think it matters where it is  buddy but it's a picnic and carpark area at scaling reservoir north Yorkshire not on the wildcamp poi's


----------



## SiobhanBAA (Jun 21, 2015)

Just a word of caution for anyone considering approaching people dumping grey water to tell them off; on one of our tours we went to check our waste water level and the screen said it was at 0% which was strange as we had been away for a week and hadn't emptied it. 

We went to check if we had accidentally left the tap open, only to discover it was gone - it had been close to the ground and I guess it had been lost on some road and who knows how many times following that we had been using the taps with the water going directly out onto the ground. 

If someone had come to give us a piece of their mind we would have been thoroughly confused! So it's worth approaching to ask what the situation is, if you are ever thinking of doing it, to avoid confrontation and eggy-face syndrome 

Also regarding grease, we never put that down the sinks anyway - who wants that building up in their tank? We always have some empty disposable container we can scrape it into and a quick wipe with a paper towel gets rid of most of any residue so all that ends up in our tank is soap and water.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jun 21, 2015)

So perhaps the best approach is...


"Are you aware that your grey waste pipe is open?"

If the answer is no you have done them a favour, if not then you may offer them your opinion on the action they are taking.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 21, 2015)

Sharon the Cat said:


> So perhaps the best approach is...
> 
> 
> "Are you aware that your grey waste pipe is open?"
> ...





Not quite the same approach we use here in Lancashire.

" Hey d*ckhead, shut that f***ing waste valve "        :mad1:   :mad2:   :mad1:   :mad2:


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jun 21, 2015)

Wooie1958 said:


> Not quite the same approach we use here in Lancashire.
> 
> " Hey d*ckhead, shut that f***ing waste valve "        :mad1:   :mad2:   :mad1:   :mad2:



So, it was you the other week. It was hard to understand the accent.


----------



## Regsmonster (Jun 21, 2015)

Ive not yet got any water in my Defender, and I can see the point of being descret. However, most narrowboats and cruisers discharge their grey water straight into the canal or river, so is it really a problem?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 21, 2015)

Regsmonster said:


> Ive not yet got any water in my Defender, and I can see the point of being descret. However, most narrowboats and cruisers discharge their grey water straight into the canal or river, so is it really a problem?





It is a dirty and disgusting habit and offenders need naming and shamimg    :mad2:

We have it hard enough in this country without these brain dead morons dumping their waste water on the public highway or in car parks.

You can`t compare the narrowboats and cruisers to this as a trail of dirty stained water running across the road / car park might as well have 
NEON LIGHTS flashing all over it.

As soon as " Joe Public " sees liquid of any description coming out of a motorhome they immediately think the worst.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jun 21, 2015)

SiobhanBAA said:


> Just a word of caution for anyone considering approaching people dumping grey water to tell them off; on one of our tours we went to check our waste water level and the screen said it was at 0% which was strange as we had been away for a week and hadn't emptied it.
> 
> We went to check if we had accidentally left the tap open, only to discover it was gone - it had been close to the ground and I guess it had been lost on some road and who knows how many times following that we had been using the taps with the water going directly out onto the ground.
> 
> ...



There was no mistaken discharge of grey water siobhan he kneeled down and opened the tap lol


----------



## alcam (Jun 21, 2015)

Sharon the Cat said:


> So, it was you the other week. It was hard to understand the accent.


I suspect you would have understood the sentiment !


----------



## iampatman (Jun 21, 2015)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> Trust me when I say this patman, I do not mince my words, I am not afraid to say anything to anyone if I think they are in the wrong, on this occasion I chose not to say anything as I had just had a glass or two of wine. Maybe you would wait till you had some wine before you said anything?  Oh no wait, you don't find anything wrong with discharging your waste wherever you feel do you?
> Whatever anyway, I'm not going to have a keyboard warrior rant with you about who's got the biggest keyboard nuts at the end of the day it's about whether it's acceptable or not to dump your crap anywhere you feel and in plain view of anyone and if previous posts are anything to go by it clearly isn't. Discretion must be used if we as RESPONSIBLE motorhomers wish to continue wild camping without the general public thinking were a bunch of freeloading waste dumping ignorams.



Ok Jim, I apologise for being presumptious and I'm not looking for a rant with you either. Maybe I'd had a glass or two of wine when I posted 
Rest assured I don't just dump my crap anywhere and I'm aware of my responsibilities in this area. However I still maintain that dumping grey waste as the guy did is not going to cause any damage to the environment and suspect it was done out of ignorance. Yes, it's not right and he shouldn't have done it but as I said before not everyone is on a forum, this or others, where we receive our motorhoming education and maybe one day someone will have a polite word with him and he won't do it again. 
Pat


----------



## Tompa (Jun 21, 2015)

I,m quite happy to empty my grey down a drain in a layby if I can park with the drain tap directly over it. Other than that I use a proper grey water drain or I drain it at home. However last week on the A75 returning from Kirkcudbright I was a few cars behind a van conversion dumping his grey on the run, all over the road and the following cars. Bad press, most definitely.    Tompa.


----------



## Tony Lee (Jun 21, 2015)

This thread is one of those reminders that in any group there are the haves, and then there are the have-nots.

The distinction is normally based on possessions or money, but in this case it relates to plain old common sense. Guess some of it is due to deep and enduring carryover from the days where the pinnacle of British sanitary systems was an open drain down the centre of the street. Nowadays the drain is buried and there are grates so people don't fall down the holes, but obviously some still think it is OK to run waste water effectively down the middle of the street and into the nearest river.


----------



## The laird (Jun 21, 2015)

I think we should draw this post to a close as its only giving fuel for joe public to use as power to slate us,we know the majority of good members etc would show discretion which in this case was not evident ,! END OFF


----------



## barryd (Jun 21, 2015)

I can see why the OP was annoyed.  All the bloke had to do was park the other way round and dump it on the grass.  Nobody would have known then.  Probably too lazy.  It never ceases to amaze me how stupid some people are.  

What really annoys me as has been mentioned is the dumping of grey water on the road, especially when its dry.  I ride a scooter with little thin wheels and a push bike, greasy water to a biker on a corner suddenly encountered on a dry day can be very dangerous.  

Clearly some people just do not give a toss though.  I once saw an Italian motorhome pull away from a busy reception area on a campsite in Austria with his very fast flowing drain open and dump the lot right outside reception and up the campsite road as he drove off.  Its clearly something some just do not consider an issue.


----------



## SiobhanBAA (Jun 21, 2015)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> There was no mistaken discharge of grey water siobhan he kneeled down and opened the tap lol



Yes in your case it was fairly clear


----------



## molly 2 (Jun 21, 2015)

The laird said:


> I think we should draw this post to a close as its only giving fuel for joe public to use as power to slate us,we know the majority of good members etc would show discr etion which in this case was not evident ,! END OFF


  a far cry from your first couple of posts  ,but more constructive,


----------



## Tco (Jun 21, 2015)

barryd said:


> I once saw an Italian motorhome pull away from a busy reception area on a campsite in Austria with his very fast flowing drain open and dump the lot right outside reception and up the campsite road as he drove off.  .



Perhaps he'd just had row with the warden.


----------



## ScamperVan (Jun 21, 2015)

Tco said:


> Ever been to a marina? every one of those pretty and expensive boats will be discharging their grey water into what ever water they are floating on.



Not just grey! 
Several years ago we had a weeks sailing hol on a yacht in Majorca. Moored up in the marina at Porto Cristo, enjoying a G&T after a great day sailing, we were disgusted by the sight of several turds floating seawards - our seasoned sailor friend said it wasn't unusual - not all boats had holding tanks.  
Half an hour later another yacht tied up beside us and 4 young German lads decided their first post sailing action would be to strip off and jump into the marina for a swim!


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jun 21, 2015)

Aww man lol gonna be sick ha ha


----------



## vwalan (Jun 21, 2015)

its a general idea in the water industry that every drop of water in the world as passed through a body at least twice . 
so dont worry even that nice uncleaned bottle water might have been passed through your enemy . 
drink up . its your round , hee hee .


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jun 21, 2015)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> Champ, I don't think it matters where it is  buddy but it's a picnic and carpark area at scaling reservoir north Yorkshire not on the wildcamp poi's



Fish there every fortnight, the bailiff would be well pleased if he knew this was going on !


----------



## delicagirl (Jun 21, 2015)

Obanboy666 said:


> Fish there every fortnight, *the bailiff would be well pleased if he knew this was going on !*





He will know now  .......


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jun 21, 2015)

Was going to fish for pike mate but decided not to bother mate


----------



## runnach (Jun 21, 2015)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> Was going to fish for pike mate but decided not to bother mate



old esox lucius gains her weight somehow Jim .......not necessarily in spawn it seems ....pike = Marvellous fish ...I coarse fish almost exclusively for pike ...further more lure only. toothy criiter rod and reel on braid with a spring dawg lure . My biggest was 36 inch tail to nose ...no scalesto weigh and she was a disappointment sort of caught again ..De hooked her made sure she was ok ..and off she went. A beautiful fish.The jacks are good sport but have to be careful dont tire them out too much otherwise struggle once returned rather have a blank than that happen 

I once fished the settling ponds at a local power station specimen eels !!! .....baliff knock em on the head ...Frick off knock you on the head...Old esox keeps the pond balanced.

Magnificent fish 

Channa


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jun 21, 2015)

I love pike fishing mate, just took it up 2 years ago after 35 years of trout fishing,  wish I had fished that loch now lol


----------



## jda (Jun 21, 2015)

*grey water*

By all means be discreet - a bad image to the uninitiated if they see waste water being dumped. Years ago (late 1960's at University) and cannot confirm the comment I heard that if all the people in Manchester came and peed in Thirlmere it would make no difference to the drinking water - similarly the downstream flow under London Bridge had been observed/calculated to repeatn at least 7 times. Such statements must be taken with either a pinch or bag of salt - e.g. soil develops at 1"/1000 years!

The science in 2015 may and possibly would show more hazards but over geological time the Earth survives even though the inhabitants may not. Remember "primitive survival people have done so for thousands of years but with shorter lifespans - with limited technology shows balance with nature" - best we can do perhaps is make sure we use biodegradable washing liquids etc to limit pressures on stable ecosystems. Snag is few people know the side effects of man made materials in the food chain, packaging etc.

I try to limit grey waste with minimal added products and disperse in small quantities not having either a large water supply or waste option. This w/e with new partial conversion at York Rally on the racecourse forgot both personal soaps and kitchen cleaners. used under 4 litres of water and doubt drainage affected theground water.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 21, 2015)

jda said:


> By all means be discreet - a bad image to the uninitiated if they see waste water being dumped. Years ago (late 1960's at University) and cannot confirm the comment I heard that if all the people in Manchester came and peed in Thirlmere it would make no difference to the drinking water - similarly the downstream flow under London Bridge had been observed/calculated to repeatn at least 7 times. Such statements must be taken with either a pinch or bag of salt - e.g. soil develops at 1"/1000 years!
> 
> The science in 2015 may and possibly would show more hazards but over geological time the Earth survives even though the inhabitants may not. Remember "primitive survival people have done so for thousands of years but with shorter lifespans - with limited technology shows balance with nature" - best we can do perhaps is make sure we use biodegradable washing liquids etc to limit pressures on stable ecosystems. Snag is few people know the side effects of man made materials in the food chain, packaging etc.
> 
> I try to limit grey waste with minimal added products and disperse in small quantities not having either a large water supply or waste option. This w/e with new partial conversion at York Rally on the racecourse forgot both personal soaps and kitchen cleaners. used under 4 litres of water and doubt drainage affected theground water.


Do you have a degree?



Must go, need to dump some water in the roadView attachment 31440

No offence meant but WTF, we are talking about somebody letting their waste water on to tarmac, it will not save the Earth if we stop it


----------



## willdbill (Jun 21, 2015)

stealth dumping is the only way at night and on grass with straw filter in a bag.
The normal motorist seeing something like that in the lay bye wouldn't blink a eye but.
God forbid a motorhomer passing they would have you transported off to chop chop square faster than you could say Gray water :rolleyes2:
Lets all have :have fun: chill and live and let live.
bill


----------



## runnach (Jun 21, 2015)

tezza33 said:


> Do you have a degree?
> 
> If you have is it a BHMTB?
> 
> ...



Tezza I think you are being a bit unfair. JDA has been on the forum a while and few posts to date so this is something obviously he/she is passionate about sufficient anyway to make a post/

man made materials in food packaging he /she has a point .....Israeli strawberries what are they all about ? size of apples but tasteless..and why do we pander to buy fruit out of season ( sorry i don't know where that came from )

Fact of the matter is grey may well be harmless, but the public perception is a different thing ...Wild camping like lots it seems will be determined on perceptions not fact.

back off to me cave and luring my escaped python ...see yer 

Channa


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 21, 2015)

Sorry but I will try to post less, or just not bother
edit: removed comment, it isn't like me to be rude, sorry


----------



## delicagirl (Jun 21, 2015)

it  is quite extraordinary that we have discussed soapy water for  8 pages......  

Maybe its a  poor news day   -  as they used to say in Fleet St


----------



## Tony Lee (Jun 21, 2015)

tezza33 said:


> Sorry but I will try to post less, or just not bother



Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 21, 2015)

Tony Lee said:


> Sounds like a plan.


Definitely how I am feeling, I have more to worry about than being on here


----------



## 271 (Jun 21, 2015)

I cannot believe the fuss you lot are making! I see truck drivers and little kids urinating at the side of the road day in day out and do not bat an eyelid. If you are offended by someone dropping a bit of dish water in a lay-by or car park I think you need to have a good hard look at yourself and possibly get out a bit more.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jun 21, 2015)

271 said:


> I cannot believe the fuss you lot are making! I see truck drivers and little kids urinating at the side of the road day in day out and do not bat an eyelid. If you are offended by someone dropping a bit of dish water in a lay-by or car park I think you need to have a good hard look at yourself and possibly get out a bit more.



It's the perception it gives to the general public, as previously mentioned people will not differentiate between grey or black waste or have you not grasped that fact yet ? :hammer::hammer:


----------



## 271 (Jun 21, 2015)

I don't think NORMAL people either notice or care.


----------



## maingate (Jun 21, 2015)

271 said:


> I don't think NORMAL people either notice or care.



You need to et out more then.

A number of wildcamping spots have been lost due to outraged members of the public telling their local Councillor and Newspaper about the motorhomes tipping their toilet everywhere. Most people are normal, enough to create confusion are our worst enemy. Don't give them any ammunition.


----------



## n brown (Jun 21, 2015)

i tend to see another side. if i drop a bit of non-contagious water that can't harm anyone and someone thinks that's a terrible thing - i can't be responsible for their misinterpretation and don't feel i have to explain myself
if i park my legal motor on some  bit of land or highway,take nothing from it,leave no crap on it,then i have nothing to apologise for or explain
i see no reason to feel defensive for going about my life,and never have done. what if i put a chair outside-how heinous is that,what if i hang out a bit of washing or spill some water-why would that be offensive ? there are people who get annoyed at the sounds of children playing and abhor loud laughter- should we pander to these tragic party poopers ?
i'll just carry on doing what i do i reckon


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 21, 2015)

n brown said:


> i tend to see another side. if i drop a bit of non-contagious water that can't harm anyone and someone thinks that's a terrible thing - i can't be responsible for their misinterpretation and don't feel i have to explain myself
> if i park my legal motor on some  bit of land or highway,take nothing from it,leave no crap on it,then i have nothing to apologise for or explain
> i see no reason to feel defensive for going about my life,and never have done. what if i put a chair outside-how heinous is that,what if i hang out a bit of washing or spill some water-why would that be offensive ? there are people who get annoyed at the sounds of children playing and abhor loud laughter- should we pander to these tragic party poopers ?
> i'll just carry on doing what i do i reckon



At last, the voice of reason, there are times I wonder why I keep coming back to here  but if I do it will be because of members that think like this, does 'n' stand for normal?


----------



## Deadsfo (Jun 22, 2015)

just had gypsies in my local park ,yes PARK, no guessing what they did.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jun 22, 2015)

271 said:


> I cannot believe the fuss you lot are making! I see truck drivers and little kids urinating at the side of the road day in day out and do not bat an eyelid. If you are offended by someone dropping a bit of dish water in a lay-by or car park I think you need to have a good hard look at yourself and possibly get out a bit more.[/QUO
> its about the publics perception of us "free loaders dumping all sorts of waste" if a bit more discretion is used while dumping your waste water ie in the grass and not spewing all over a carpark in full view of Joe public then the publics view of us may change,
> Do you just drop your waste in front of everyone or are you a bit more thoughtful ?


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jun 22, 2015)

271 said:


> I don't think NORMAL people either notice or care.




Make no mistake mate,  "Normal"  people are watching why do you think we're losing camping spots daily? 
I'm quite sure it's not because of good publicity!!


----------



## Teutone (Jun 22, 2015)

I worked in a factory a while ago. They tried to get some environmental certification, some ISO14xyz.
First thing the guy in charge did was to ban washing company vehicles on site. I was a bit confused why and had a chat with him.
I mentioned that all the car washing stuff used was biodegradable.
He said that isn't doing the damage. All the soap etc used will break up the oils etc in to smallest parts before going down the normal drain and this is the environmental problem. Normal drains are not equipped to remove all the small droplets.

Your waste at home will go through some processing plant to remove all contermination.

As for the grey waste dumping, use some common sense!


----------



## Beemer (Jun 22, 2015)

I can't believe that some people think that it is ok to dump sink/shower waste onto a car park or roadway, from a motorhome.
It would not have been difficult for the vehicle in the picture to dump its grey water onto the grass or soft verge, I think this is encouraged in wooded areas.
I witnessed and photographed a motorhome driving across a car park in Scarborough dumping its waste.  I wouldn't want to be on my motorcycle following that vehicle whilst it is spewing waste water onto the road.
What is the problem?  
The problem is the waste smells whilst it is drying, and once dry had left a light grey trail across the car park.  Not a nice place to pull up in your car to take your kids to the seaside.
Generally it is not 'just' soapy water, that is dumped, there would be some food stuffs, no matter how clean you think you wipe your plates.
All very well saying why didn't you confront the owner, but you do not know the consequences of such a direct action.  Not all of us are 6ft 10 and have previous experience in the fighting arts, because what you would be doing is confrontational.


----------



## dobbo1950 (Jun 22, 2015)

I also see nothing at all wrong with this picture, even if he is dumping grey water, it is the most natural form of recycling and is not presenting a danger to anyone at all. Where do you think the grey water from your house goes? 
  He certainly doesn't need castigating with expletives.


----------



## Teutone (Jun 22, 2015)

dobbo1950 said:


> I also see nothing at all wrong with this picture, even if he is dumping grey water, it is the most natural form of recycling and is not presenting a danger to anyone at all. Where do you think the grey water from your house goes?
> He certainly doesn't need castigating with expletives.



Your grey water at home goes through a processing plant.
It doesn't get dumped on a car park.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jun 22, 2015)

Stop it David!


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jun 22, 2015)

True, but still it's not the point.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 22, 2015)

Teutone said:


> I worked in a factory a while ago. They tried to get some environmental certification, some ISO14xyz.
> First thing the guy in charge did was to ban washing company vehicles on site. I was a bit confused why and had a chat with him.
> I mentioned that all the car washing stuff used was biodegradable.
> He said that isn't doing the damage. All the soap etc used will break up the oils etc in to smallest parts before going down the normal drain and this is the environmental problem. Normal drains are not equipped to remove all the small droplets.
> ...





I`m afraid there lies the problem as this precious attribute is lacking in more and more people these days   :sad:


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jun 22, 2015)

Here here


----------



## silverweed (Jun 22, 2015)

I'm sorry but I crap in the Thetford and never my sink!


----------



## delicagirl (Jun 22, 2015)

Wooie1958 said:


> I`m afraid there lies the problem as this precious attribute is lacking in more and more people these days   :sad:




What is common sense to one person is a heresy to another........


----------



## 271 (Jun 22, 2015)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> Make no mistake mate,  "Normal"  people are watching why do you think we're losing camping spots daily?
> I'm quite sure it's not because of good publicity!!



You are losing camping sites (perhaps not daily) because greedy councils introduce parking restrictions to use the motorist as a cash cow and further restrictions to counter our travelling friends. Because travelers are aligned with an ethnic group the councils have to make wider ranging rules to pretend that they are not targeting one particular group.

Where councils ban motor homes as the result of complaints, this usually as a result of a campaign by NIMBYS. 
NIMBYS tend to be of the older generation, usually retired with too much time on their hands. NIMBYS cannot cope with anything that challenges the social order and do not like sharing. They will quote litter, noise, polution and antisocial behavior irrespective of whether it has occurred or not. The reason the councils pander to these people is not because they have a genuine case it's because the NIMBYS have so much time on their hands they let an issue take over their lives, they spend every waking moment whinging and complaining about it and constantly write letters to the Police, the Council, the Local Papers and any other unfortunate they can find. These people become so blinkered they could poison a day out in paradise.
Because the NIMBY becomes an ever present nagging and festering problem the councils take the easy option and ban MOTOR-HOMES/BALL GAMES/HORSES/BICYCLES etc to shut them up.

NIMBYism has a gradual onset, it starts with intolerance of others, usually when the "others" are having a good time followed by exaggeration of facts such as pretending a little dish water is going to cause a motorcycle to crash, or use emotive words such as SPEWING rather than draining. 
This is followed by irrational acts such desperately searching through obscure environmental legislation to reinforce the early onset NIMBY's argument around the environmental impact of Smart Price washing up liquid and a half dozen baked beans. This is whilst conveniently ignoring the slight leak of engine oil from their own vehicle, or the carcinogenic nature of it's exhaust fumes.

Before you know it their partner or friends will enjoying a day out in paradise when their peace and tranquility are irreversibly shattered by someone feverishly scrambling for a camera to photograph a little washing up water draining onto the roadway.


----------



## Tony Lee (Jun 22, 2015)

> it starts with intolerance of others,



Trouble is it is the total lack of consideration by just one or two selfish or thoughtless or ignorant people that is the root cause of the problem, not the claimed and anyway, totally justified intolerance of those affected.


----------



## flyinghigh (Jun 22, 2015)

Just had a few days in Cumbria and the number of roads that had a covering of SH-t be it cow/horse/sheep was the norm and not the exception , then on top of that put Diesel/ petrol/ acids/ rubber and you have a cocktail of harmful waste flowing into the local rivers/ lakes,
Now take a normal MH with Sixty litres of soapy water! To my mind there is no contest,   But because of some people I have fitted a solinoid valve as well as a normal dump valve, this i fitted so I could easily dump at a MH dump site  without leaving the cab, but I have on occasion used it when nobody was behind or in heavy rain if needs be, but only very discreetly,


----------



## champstar (Jun 22, 2015)

If you need to dump grey water then do it discretely if for the only reason is the perception of others who might then complain to the authorities. Fill a container and put it in a hedgerow or grass or down a drain but dont for gods sake drain it on a carpark or a road in full view of others.

I do despair at the attitude of some motorhomers who seem to have the attitude of F*** everyone else.

I predominately wildcamp and always take care when dumping grey water, all it takes is a little thought.


----------



## Beemer (Jun 22, 2015)

271 said:


> NIMBYism has a gradual onset, it starts with intolerance of others, usually when the "others" are having a good time followed by exaggeration of facts such as pretending a little dish water is going to cause a motorcycle to crash, or use emotive words such as SPEWING rather than draining.
> .



You make great assumptions, without knowing the facts.  If "someones" idea of "having a good time" is to empty their waste onto the road, then they really need to get out more.
Obviously, you refer to my previous post, there is no pretence, it is fact that anything, dripping, draining, dribbling and certainly spewing, as does grey water from motorhome waste, potentially is a hazard for a motorcyclist.  Ever arrived at a corner on a motorcycle and seen a rainbow coloured, or wet line on the road?  Could be oil or it could be clean water, either way it gets treated as a hazard, only a fool would think "it'll be ok".  There is no exaggeration.
I have intolerance.... yes... for idiots that put my safety at risk.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jun 22, 2015)

271 said:


> You are losing camping sites (perhaps not daily) because greedy councils introduce parking restrictions to use the motorist as a cash cow and further restrictions to counter our travelling friends. Because travelers are aligned with an ethnic group the councils have to make wider ranging rules to pretend that they are not targeting one particular group.
> 
> Where councils ban motor homes as the result of complaints, this usually as a result of a campaign by NIMBYS.
> NIMBYS tend to be of the older generation, usually retired with too much time on their hands. NIMBYS cannot cope with anything that challenges the social order and do not like sharing. They will quote litter, noise, polution and antisocial behavior irrespective of whether it has occurred or not. The reason the councils pander to these people is not because they have a genuine case it's because the NIMBYS have so much time on their hands they let an issue take over their lives, they spend every waking moment whinging and complaining about it and constantly write letters to the Police, the Council, the Local Papers and any other unfortunate they can find. These people become so blinkered they could poison a day out in paradise.
> ...




Having a chuckle here at this post, I can assure you your assumptions of me feverishly grasping for my camera are totally unfounded and by reading your post I as well as others can take it that you find dumping your waste in front of people in a carpark is acceptable then ? Afterall that is what the original post was all about....acceptable or not.....well it would seem that some members and free members here do think it is the done thing to do. I for one will keep doing it discreetly.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jun 22, 2015)

flyinghigh said:


> Just had a few days in Cumbria and the number of roads that had a covering of SH-t be it cow/horse/sheep was the norm and not the exception , then on top of that put Diesel/ petrol/ acids/ rubber and you have a cocktail of harmful waste flowing into the local rivers/ lakes,
> Now take a normal MH with Sixty litres of soapy water! To my mind there is no contest,   But because of some people I have fitted a solinoid valve as well as a normal dump valve, this i fitted so I could easily dump at a MH dump site  without leaving the cab, but I have on occasion used it when nobody was behind or in heavy rain if needs be, but only very discreetly,



Your last word is the key word buddy...whether right or wrong just do it discreetly..


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jun 22, 2015)

champstar said:


> If you need to dump grey water then do it discretely if for the only reason is the perception of others who might then complain to the authorities. Fill a container and put it in a hedgerow or grass or down a drain but dont for gods sake drain it on a carpark or a road in full view of others.
> 
> I do despair at the attitude of some motorhomers who seem to have the attitude of F*** everyone else.
> 
> I predominately wildcamp and always take care when dumping grey water, all it takes is a little thought.




It would appear there's quite a few who don't give a fxxk on here champ.


----------



## delicagirl (Jun 22, 2015)

This threads has inspired me to do something I have not done so far for my van....  I have drained the grey tank and flushed it out and cleaned it out and put bio in it and gone for a drive and a good slosh round...    

I was stunned how disgusting was the smell that came from the waste dregs that came out of it...  so anyone following on behind someone who has just drained their grey tank into a street drain may well smell a really nasty pong...  and they could assume it was the smell of poo.  

I could have emptied it into a drain in the street feet away from me...  but chose to take it to my house instead....  .. you never know who is watching 

As many say...  discretion....  is all.


----------



## Firefox (Jun 22, 2015)

Mine is in a 25 litre tank. I usually tip it in the bottom of a hedge or similar. Or some long grass. I don't see what all the fuss is about?


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jun 22, 2015)

Firefox said:


> Mine is in a 25 litre tank. I usually tip it in the bottom of a hedge or similar. Or some long grass. I don't see what all the fuss is about?



I wouldn't make a fuss about someone dumping grey waste sensibly & discreetly as you do, which I think is the whole point.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 22, 2015)

Firefox said:


> Mine is in a 25 litre tank. I usually tip it in the bottom of a hedge or similar. Or some long grass. I don't see what all the fuss is about?




The fuss is all about the moronic imbeciles that let it go in full view of everyone on the road / gutter or on a carpark.

We are never going to change the way these knobheads do it so give them a hard time.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jun 22, 2015)

Well said graham don't hold back any lol..


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 23, 2015)

channa said:


> Tezza I think you are being a bit unfair. JDA has been on the forum a while and few posts to date so this is something obviously he/she is passionate about sufficient anyway to make a post/


Absolutely correct and I apologise profusely, bad day at the office


----------



## essexcamper (Jun 24, 2015)

*Privacy invasion disgusted*

I cant believe you would take a photo and post it on the internet of anyones number plate on their motorhome. Very brave thing to do.... if it bothered you that much why not go politely tap on their door and ask them not to do it. Instead of cowardly taking a sneaky photo, you make me sick.  Even google earth blocks peoples number plates and faces. You are a disgrace to this site and the moderators should remove your pics. Personally i think its not good dumping any water as it does reflect badly on all of us.


----------



## Robmac (Jun 24, 2015)

essexcamper said:


> I cant believe you would take a photo and post it on the internet of anyones number plate on their motorhome. Very brave thing to do.... if it bothered you that much why not go politely tap on their door and ask them not to do it. Instead of cowardly taking a sneaky photo, you make me sick.  Even google earth blocks peoples number plates and faces. You are a disgrace to this site and the moderators should remove your pics. Personally i think its not good dumping any water as it does reflect badly on all of us.



Why so? Your number plates are on display on your vehicle every day of the week. Thousands of number plates are on the internet every day.

I'm pretty sure that this member is not cowardly!


----------



## molly 2 (Jun 24, 2015)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> This guy thinks it's perfectly fine to dump his grey water just wherever he feels like it... Dirty barsteward.
> View attachment 31399


 after all the fuss and comments are you sure it s gray water not clean?


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jun 24, 2015)

molly 2 said:


> after all the fuss and comments are you sure it s gray water not clean?



Don't be silly


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 24, 2015)

molly 2 said:


> after all the fuss and comments are you sure it s gray water not clean?




One of the issues here is the impression it gives to others. 

Doesn`t matter whether it`s grey, black or clean water it`s liquid running across a car park   :mad2:

As i said earlier Joe Public sees any liquid coming from a motorhomes and immediately thinks the worst.


----------



## AdanClinton (Jun 24, 2015)

It makes our life unhealthy ,dirty and loathsome. We should stop this behavior !


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jun 24, 2015)

essexcamper said:


> I cant believe you would take a photo and post it on the internet of anyones number plate on their motorhome. Very brave thing to do.... if it bothered you that much why not go politely tap on their door and ask them not to do it. Instead of cowardly taking a sneaky photo, you make me sick.  Even google earth blocks peoples number plates and faces. You are a disgrace to this site and the moderators should remove your pics. Personally i think its not good dumping any water as it does reflect badly on all of us.





Oh, believe it,  and in your words "a very brave thing to do"  or "cowardly taking photos"  which is it to be ?
The reasons behind me not confronting the chap are in my previous posts if you actually bothered to read the full thread. At the end of the day he clearly was in the wrong and basically the point I was trying to put forward was if your going to dump your grey waste indiscreetly someone somewhere is going to see you and the image of the freeloading waste dumping motorhomer is just proving correct. 
Now, as I have said in one of my previous posts in hindsight I probably shouldn't have posted his pictures up or maybe I could have edited his number plate out but who's to say it didn't happen, I could have posted the pictures of him kneeling down whilst turning the drain off but didn't.  I make you sick ? I'm a disgrace to this site ? You say I cowardly took photos ( without reading the previous posts to find out why I didn't confront him) then post up your brave  comments ?  Mr Essex man you would appear to be the very brave keyboard warrior, did you have a few tipples before you posted ? 
Anyway I will be removing the pictures as enough people have seen what went on but not because you or anyone else has suggested I do..


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jun 24, 2015)

The only mistake you made in the OP was not to say it was a car park not a layby or a bit of old road 

Alf




Jimhunterj4 said:


> Oh, believe it,  and in your words "a very brave thing to do"  or "cowardly taking photos"  which is it to be ?
> The reasons behind me not confronting the chap are in my previous posts if you actually bothered to read the full thread. At the end of the day he clearly was in the wrong and basically the point I was trying to put forward was if your going to dump your grey waste indiscreetly someone somewhere is going to see you and the image of the freeloading waste dumping motorhomer is just proving correct.
> Now, as I have said in one of my previous posts in hindsight I probably shouldn't have posted his pictures up or maybe I could have edited his number plate out but who's to say it didn't happen, I could have posted the pictures of him kneeling down whilst turning the drain off but didn't.  I make you sick ? I'm a disgrace to this site ? You say I cowardly took photos ( without reading the previous posts to find out why I didn't confront him) then post up your brave  comments ?  Mr Essex man you would appear to be the very brave keyboard warrior, did you have a few tipples before you posted ?
> Anyway I will be removing the pictures as enough people have seen what went on but not because you or anyone else has suggested I do..


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jun 24, 2015)

Alf 1 said:


> The only mistake you made in the OP was not to say it was a car park not a pamby or a bit of old road
> 
> Alf



Ok will give you that Alfie boy, but if you read the other posts mate it would help....post 16.. Cheers.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jun 24, 2015)

P's. I presume you mean lay-by and not "pamby"??


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jun 24, 2015)

Most of the posters who are not in agreement with you have read post 1 and then replied, whilst in agreement with you I was passing an opinion and possible advice but I might as well not bothered when when reading your reply. As I see you are full of yourself as usual.

Alf





Jimhunterj4 said:


> Ok will give you that Alfie boy, but if you read the other posts mate it would help....post 16.. Cheers.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jun 24, 2015)

Alf 1 said:


> Most of the posters who are not in agreement with you have read post 1 and then replied, whilst in agreement with you I was passing an opinion and possible advice but I might as well not bothered when when reading your reply. As I see you are full of yourself as usual.
> 
> Alf



Sorry Alfie didn't mean to offend you my reply wasn't meant to, I just presumed you hadn't read the other posts like some of the others that clearly hadn't, if I seem as though Im full of myself by my other posts Im really not and really don't mean to be, but if someone clearly attacks my character or integrity because of my opinion or posts as  some have in the past I'm going to let them know what I think just as they have done with me. So again Alfie sorry if you took it the wrong way..jim


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jun 24, 2015)

Well wee Jimmy,   So in a nutshell you're not as arrogant as your posts seem to come across then.
We learn something every day.

Alf





Jimhunterj4 said:


> Sorry Alfie didn't mean to offend you my reply wasn't meant to, I just presumed you hadn't read the other posts like some of the others that clearly hadn't, if I seem as though Im full of myself by my other posts Im really not and really don't mean to be, but if someone clearly attacks my character or integrity because of my opinion or posts as  some have in the past I'm going to let them know what I think just as they have done with me. So again Alfie sorry if you took it the wrong way..jim


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jun 24, 2015)

Right Alfie, arrogant too?  If I seemed arrogant in any of my posts it's only because I've been defending myself. 
I haven't hit first so to speak only  retaliated. 
My last post to you says it all mate. If I was arrogant there would be a totally different response.


----------



## molly 2 (Jun 24, 2015)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> Don't be silly


  This post is  silly


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jun 24, 2015)

molly 2 said:


> after all the fuss and comments are you sure it s gray water not clean?



No this is......sorry you asked for that molly lol


----------



## molly 2 (Jun 24, 2015)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> No this is......sorry you asked for that molly lol


 thats it   have spit out my dummy


----------



## runnach (Jun 24, 2015)

Something in the Water on WC me thinks! ...two nights on the trot now fritching and back biting.

Quite frankly if people cannot see that discretion is the better part of valour in respect of Wild camping then a lost cause .And  no matter how much you remonstrate,  the entrenched attitudes of those who have no common sense nor empathy for others you won't change.


Of course I am stating opinion which others may disagree with ...fine that is good debate. But the personal sleights metered out and subsequent retaliation aren't doing any of us any favours

Just Saying !

Channa


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jun 24, 2015)

True channa, in the water alright, the dirty grey water lol


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jun 24, 2015)

Right the weathers getting better.... Time for the BBQ, have fun peeps and enjoy what's left of the summer.
Ps gonna speak to the laird and try to organise an end of the year meet for St Andrews if anyone's up for that, we had a cracking time at the start of the year, no reason why it can't be repeated. Room for loads...


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jun 24, 2015)

runnach said:


> Mr Hunter, you have to cease opening threads that are a grey area, yer a bad man...............enjoy BBQ :wave:



Lol, taken on board mate, BBQ was great, beer in hand now, you gonna come to the next meet ? 
Be good to see you bud, I hope campervannie and Sue show up those two are a riot..was a great crowd we had in January, met some great new friends, we've met up with Alan and ros since and are meeting up at Cowdenbeath racing soon, Alan's in one or two of the races....


----------



## alcam (Jun 24, 2015)

molly 2 said:


> thats it   have spit out my dummy


Where did you spit it ?


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm the same mate Mon to Fri probably be st andrews


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jun 24, 2015)

That sounds good mate lol maybe some tips on diving for   
muffs would go down a treat too ha ha


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 24, 2015)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> Right the weathers getting better.... Time for the BBQ, have fun peeps and enjoy what's left of the summer.
> Ps gonna speak to the laird and try to organise an end of the year meet for St Andrews if anyone's up for that, we had a cracking time at the start of the year, no reason why it can't be repeated. Room for loads...


Where can we empty our grey water?, is there a suitable car park?


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jun 25, 2015)

Hotel car parks fine with that tezza, big monty's gonna be on guard with the 3 Wood for any unruly youngsters like yourself lol


----------



## essexcamper (Jun 27, 2015)

Robmac said:


> Why so? Your number plates are on display on your vehicle every day of the week. Thousands of number plates are on the internet every day.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that this member is not cowardly!



In my opinion taking a pic of someones van without their knowledge and posting it online is a cowardly act, very tell tale in fact.  

Also most people who put photos of their vans online obscure the number plates for their own privacy.


----------



## essexcamper (Jun 27, 2015)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> Oh, believe it,  and in your words "a very brave thing to do"  or "cowardly taking photos"  which is it to be ?
> The reasons behind me not confronting the chap are in my previous posts if you actually bothered to read the full thread. At the end of the day he clearly was in the wrong and basically the point I was trying to put forward was if your going to dump your grey waste indiscreetly someone somewhere is going to see you and the image of the freeloading waste dumping motorhomer is just proving correct.
> Now, as I have said in one of my previous posts in hindsight I probably shouldn't have posted his pictures up or maybe I could have edited his number plate out but who's to say it didn't happen, I could have posted the pictures of him kneeling down whilst turning the drain off but didn't.  I make you sick ? I'm a disgrace to this site ? You say I cowardly took photos ( without reading the previous posts to find out why I didn't confront him) then post up your brave  comments ?  Mr Essex man you would appear to be the very brave keyboard warrior, did you have a few tipples before you posted ?
> Anyway I will be removing the pictures as enough people have seen what went on but not because you or anyone else has suggested I do..



I can see from your posts you have very strong opinions and express them frequently.  I too have my opinions, one of which is taking photos of someone doing something they shouldn't and posting online is a sneaky thing to do. Obviously my comments on your post are wasted.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jun 27, 2015)

Took you a while for that comeback.. Keep it going 15 pages and counting lol, P's maybe I should have posted the picture of him in it too. Ooooooh so cowardly...that cut me to the bone that did...lol


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jun 27, 2015)

Strong opinions no, expressing my opinions yes just Iike yourself, attack me with unfounded opinions and I will retaliate. Simple. You can't call someone names and not expect them to answer you back...


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jun 27, 2015)

Make that 16


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (Jun 27, 2015)

Methinks some people protest too much, name and shame I say. :mad2:
If you don't want to be caught doing something you shouldn't, then don't do it in the first place!!  :yeahthat::lol-053:


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jun 27, 2015)

Never a truer words been said colin


----------



## essexcamper (Jun 27, 2015)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> Took you a while for that comeback.. Keep it going 15 pages and counting lol, P's maybe I should have posted the picture of him in it too. Ooooooh so cowardly...that cut me to the bone that did...lol




Yes did take a while to comeback as i'm a busy boy not a busy body pmsl....  so many msgs so many opinions maybe need to get out more.... In my humble opinion of course.

I am so sorry if it cut you to the bone thankfully not the spine though ;-)


----------



## alcam (Jun 27, 2015)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> Make that 16



Indeed Jim . I think by now the OP [you] should be allowed to sum up and finish this . Hopefully this is not 17 !


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jun 27, 2015)

alcam said:


> Indeed Jim . I think by now the OP [you] should be allowed to sum up and finish this . Hopefully this is not 17 !



I think your right mate, time to let the grey area to rest... Was good while it lasted lol.
I think we all know what we should and shouldn't be doing. We've all got to get rid of waste some time or another, it's just how we go about it that counts.. Apology accepted Mr Essexcamper, you spiced up the post a bit....


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 27, 2015)

16 pages, water waste dance of my time reading some of them, do you think this might make it 17?


----------



## Robmac (Jun 27, 2015)

tezza33 said:


> 16 pages, water waste dance of my time reading some of them, do you think this might make it 17?



Maybe.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 27, 2015)

tezza33 said:


> 16 pages, water waste dance of my time reading some of them, do you think this might make it 17?





No chance, i`ll bet it doesn`t   ............     oh  bugger   ....................   :lol-049:


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jun 27, 2015)

As mad as a box of frogs the lot of you ha ha:banana::wacko::banana::wacko::nicethread::nicethread::nospam:


----------



## kenj (Jun 27, 2015)

As a lot of mobile homes and caravans are using bio  degradable in there black water someone should make soap to wash with bio then it could go anywhere lol


----------



## The laird (Jun 27, 2015)

After all said and done about this subject low and behold come back from a walk to see what this dirty bah hah has done,this must've been in full view to joe public as he is nosed in and spaces behind him,blinkin great eh!View attachment 31773View attachment 31773


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jun 27, 2015)

thats downright out of order, lol did you feverishly reach for your camera ? Lol or cowardly clutch for your camera ? 
Is that kings barns mate ? If so its a relatively small carpark, ooooooooh the dirty barsteward lol. Ps you should have got his reg plate in ha ha. Sorry mate don't mean to laugh so loud lol.. Are we heading for 18 pages here ?


----------



## The laird (Jun 27, 2015)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> thats downright out of order, lol did you feverishly reach for your camera ? Lol or cowardly clutch for your camera ?
> Is that kings barns mate ? If so its a relatively small carpark, ooooooooh the dirty barsteward lol. Ps you should have got his reg plate in ha ha. Sorry mate don't mean to laugh so loud lol.. Are we heading for 18 pages here ?


Jim were staying put in Elie bn really nice ,I was raging but cooled down now.eagerly awaiting his return to put my point to the obviously part timer,
And no I hope this don't kick off again I'm just having a rant ,not looking for debates etc,bah humbug me


----------



## Aquaticaquarian (Jun 27, 2015)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> thats downright out of order, lol did you feverishly reach for your camera ? Lol or cowardly clutch for your camera ?
> Is that kings barns mate ? If so its a relatively small carpark, ooooooooh the dirty barsteward lol. Ps you should have got his reg plate in ha ha. Sorry mate don't mean to laugh so loud lol.. Are we heading for 18 pages here ?




Ooh I do hope so, I enjoy a good debate :mad1:


----------



## Robert mcmurray (Jun 27, 2015)

sparrks said:


> As others have pointed out it is discretion that is required.
> 
> Passers by and other car park users may well have percieved his actions of dumping grey waste differently.
> 
> As for possible contamination and it is most likely to be soapy water would anyone have complained if he had washed his van there?



If you were in Germany,Austria,Switzerland YES THEY WOULD COMPLAIN as it illegal to wash your vehicle on the roadside.


----------



## kenj (Jun 27, 2015)

Could that be the air con they make water does not look like a white water dump?


----------



## CAL (Jun 27, 2015)

I don't have a grey water tank. I do put a large basin under the drain pipe if it is going to run anywhere people would walk, then I just chuck it on the grass or down the drain. If it flows towards a drain I just let it flow. Not carrying soapy water hundreds of miles to just dump it in another drain. 1ltr of fluid = 1kilo, how much do most grey water tanks hold on the larger motorhomes ?


----------



## The laird (Jun 27, 2015)

kenj said:


> Could that be the air con they make water does not look like a white water dump?



It must be some length of drain pipe for the cab air condition waste duck valve to reach the n,s,r of his van also it's dripping from it,and it well may be just water but as it's been previously stated its what others think this is being dropped.


----------



## Aquaticaquarian (Jun 27, 2015)

CAL said:


> I don't have a grey water tank. I do put a large basin under the drain pipe if it is going to run anywhere people would walk, then I just chuck it on the grass or down the drain. If it flows towards a drain I just let it flow. Not carrying soapy water hundreds of miles to just dump it in another drain. 1ltr of fluid = 1kilo, *how much do most grey water tanks hold on the larger motorhomes ?*


*
*
quite a lot, my one holds 156 litres, my fresh water tank holds 166 litres, I imagine dumping a full load of grey waste in a car park would cause a bit of a stir!


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 27, 2015)

CAL said:


> how much do most grey water tanks hold on the larger motorhomes ?


About 17/27 pages worth on here:mad1:


----------



## antiqueman (Jun 28, 2015)

*its broken*



The laird said:


> After all said and done about this subject low and behold come back from a walk to see what this dirty bah hah has done,this must've been in full view to joe public as he is nosed in and spaces behind him,blinkin great eh!View attachment 31773View attachment 31773



I had better put a new piece of pipe and a tap on my drain that got knocked off on a banking before some camera happy snapper gets me :lol-049:


----------



## The laird (Jun 28, 2015)

antiqueman said:


> I had better put a new piece of pipe and a tap on my drain that got knocked off on a banking before some camera happy snapper gets me :lol-049:



Make sure it's long enough to reach your sink remember big brothers watching!


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jun 28, 2015)

Well that's mine empty.......


----------



## The laird (Jun 28, 2015)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> Well that's mine empty.......



I beat you dumped earlier


----------



## wildman (Jun 28, 2015)

SiobhanBAA said:


> Also regarding grease, we never put that down the sinks anyway - who wants that building up in their tank? We always have some empty disposable container we can scrape it into and a quick wipe with a paper towel gets rid of most of any residue so all that ends up in our tank is soap and water.


err soap IS grease, hee hee


----------



## Tallyman (Jun 29, 2015)

To dump or not to dump that was the question ?


----------



## SiobhanBAA (Jun 29, 2015)

wildman said:


> err soap IS grease, hee hee



When I say 'grease' I am referring to fat and oil from cooking filled with food bits rather than the very minimal amount of bio soap I use.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 29, 2015)

Tallyman said:


> To dump or not to dump that was the question ?


That's it, you're Bard


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jun 29, 2015)

When one must dump one must dump.
There's no getting around that.


----------



## CAL (Jun 29, 2015)

It's not healthy to hold it it.


----------



## maingate (Jun 29, 2015)

This thread on waste water seems to be solidifying now. 

I never joined in previously because I always thought it was crap. :raofl:


----------



## SiobhanBAA (Jun 29, 2015)

My god, you people could start and argument in a phone box. I'm out of here. If I need rudeness, nit picking and condescending comments I can call my family, thanks. 

Enjoy fight club, people.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jun 29, 2015)

SiobhanBAA said:


> My god, you people could start and argument in a phone box. I'm out of here. If I need rudeness, nit picking and condescending comments I can call my family, thanks.
> 
> Enjoy fight club, people.



Its because were like one big happy family. :fun:


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jun 29, 2015)

SiobhanBAA said:


> My god, you people could start and argument in a phone box. I'm out of here. If I need rudeness, nit picking and condescending comments I can call my family, thanks.
> 
> Enjoy fight club, people.



It gets better when you join up, go on spend the £20 and sign up....love is all around lol


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jun 29, 2015)

Threads not dried up yet, let's make it 20 pages.... Ps they're talking about this thread on another forum......must be a good un


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 29, 2015)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> .. Ps they're talking about this thread on another forum......must be a good un


As long as it isn't a Council Car Parking Forum it is OK


----------



## The laird (Jun 29, 2015)

Add another coal jimbo


----------



## n brown (Jun 29, 2015)

all i was doing was letting out the grey water while driving round the carpark trying to spell ''boobs''on the tarmac with the filthy water.  the locals ought to lighten up a bit !


----------



## antiqueman (Jun 29, 2015)

Did you drain the other ten??? er somewhere:ninja:


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jun 29, 2015)

n brown said:


> all i was doing was letting out the grey water while driving round the carpark trying to spell ''boobs''on the tarmac with the filthy water.  the locals ought to lighten up a bit !



Might have been more artistic with a giant cock buddy lol


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jun 29, 2015)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> Might have been more artistic with a giant cock buddy lol



Reminds me of a good joke involving a President's hand writing in the snow!


----------



## antiqueman (Jun 29, 2015)

Astute no chance I am from the NORTH :shag:


----------



## Tbear (Jun 30, 2015)

antiqueman said:


> Astute no chance I am from the NORTH :shag:



A Stute is from the North. Short for Miners Welfare Institute meaning the local watering hole in a mining area.

Sorry just got fed up of all the other waste on here.

Richard


----------



## maingate (Jun 30, 2015)

Tbear said:


> A Stute is from the North. Short for Miners Welfare Institute meaning the local watering hole in a mining area.
> 
> Sorry just got fed up of all the other waste on here.
> 
> Richard



You must have googled it because many Southerners are afraid to travel to the Northern wastelands. :danger:


----------



## noody (Jun 30, 2015)

*Well-done W/C Forum.*

I managed to read 10 pages, all I can add to the mostly sensible responses is that it's good, and a show of responsibility that you aired the subject.

Sliding to one side I kept thinking about all those dog owners who complain about dog owners letting their pooch poo whilst looking in the opposite direction then complaining about dog owners. In this case it isn't a matter of discretion to look the other way.

Ask me what I do with my soapy water ? (Smile)


----------



## maingate (Jun 30, 2015)

noody said:


> I managed to read 10 pages, all I can add to the mostly sensible responses is that it's good, and a show of responsibility that you aired the subject.
> 
> Sliding to one side I kept thinking about all those dog owners who complain about dog owners letting their pooch poo whilst looking in the opposite direction then complaining about dog owners. In this case it isn't a matter of discretion to look the other way.
> 
> *Ask me what I do with my soapy water* ? (Smile)



Spray it on your Roses to kill the Greenfly?

Bathe in it?

Bottle it and sell it on ebay?

Pour it through dog owners letterboxes?


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jun 30, 2015)

noody said:


> I managed to read 10 pages, all I can add to the mostly sensible responses is that it's good, and a show of responsibility that you aired the subject
> 
> Why thankyou, me being a responsible MH owner I felt it was my duty to raise the issue again..


----------



## noody (Jun 30, 2015)

Oh, ok-then.

I use a mop bucket, the part you squeeze and twist the mop head out in has a 2.5mm mesh filter laid in it in just the same way as a coffee filter. This catches any bits then I'm happy to tip my bucket of soapy water into the grass whilst no-one is looking. Very little fat get's into the water because like a previous post-er we always wipe-out with kitchen towels.


----------



## antiqueman (Jun 30, 2015)

maingate said:


> You must have googled it because many Southerners are afraid to travel to the Northern wastelands. :danger:



Is it ok to dump on wastelands???????:wacko:


----------



## n brown (Jun 30, 2015)

any responsible m/homer who dumps his/her black water in a layby or bus stop, should at least attempt to rinse it away with their grey water,if anyone's watching


----------



## ScamperVan (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks, David, didn't realise we could do that.
Have changed my settings and the compacted view is much better.
Hopefully, the change won't disrupt the flow and cause impaction


----------



## CAL (Jun 30, 2015)

n brown said:


> any responsible m/homer who dumps his/her black water in a layby or bus stop, should at least attempt to rinse it away with their grey water,if anyone's watching



Or boot the solids away at least.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 30, 2015)

CAL said:


> Or boot the solids away at least.


I use bio liquid, I don't have solids:nicethread:


----------



## silverweed (Jun 30, 2015)

Maybe I could raise the issue of environmental waste and the over use of paper towel that impacts on ecology. Can we please have views and I want no less than 20 pages of comments please


----------



## n brown (Jun 30, 2015)

tezza33 said:


> I use bio liquid, I don't have solids:nicethread:


you're not supposed to drink it mate


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 30, 2015)

I will stop drinking it for a while, maybe I don't have IBS after allView attachment 31833View attachment 31832


----------



## n brown (Jun 30, 2015)

i found it goes straight through you. that Surf non bio powder firms things up again though,and leaves you feeling squeaky clean


----------



## Fazerloz (Jun 30, 2015)

tezza33 said:


> I use bio liquid, I don't have solids:nicethread:



A load of Guinness seems to work for me. :cheers:


----------



## noody (Jun 30, 2015)

silverweed said:


> Maybe I could raise the issue of environmental waste and the over use of paper towel that impacts on ecology. Can we please have views and I want no less than 20 pages of comments please



We are used to having a septic tank at home so that has been easy for us, our bum wipes in the van go into a container lined with cotton starch bags they then go into the compost heap.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jun 30, 2015)

noody said:


> Oh, ok-then.
> 
> I use a mop bucket, the part you squeeze and twist the mop head out in has a 2.5mm mesh filter laid in it in just the same way as a coffee filter. This catches any bits then I'm happy to tip my bucket of soapy water into the grass whilst no-one is looking. Very little fat get's into the water because like a previous post-er we always wipe-out with kitchen towels.



Cool idea mate .


----------



## noody (Jun 30, 2015)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> Cool idea mate .



I first used this on Tiree after seeing a motorhome depart leaving a circle of bits on the Machair , mostly as a result of watersports people motorhomes had a really poor reputation. No problem leaving the grey water to trickle out onto grass or other absorbent ground it's the bits that offend.

Sheep and cattle **** and piss all over the fields here where I live but it's the litter thrown out of cars by locals rather than visitors that really offend and yes, visitors get blamed.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jun 30, 2015)

That's where the camera and reg numbers come in handy, a little letter and photo of the culprits to the councils.   A little something like this .
"That's who's leaving the fxxxxxg mess you thick bxxxxxxs not the MH owner who cleaned someone else's mess up.."


----------



## noody (Jun 30, 2015)

My comment isn't an idle view, it's taken me 15 years to come to the conclusion that farm workers and local youngsters (Most farm workers are local youngsters) have absolutely no respect for the fabulous area they live and work in though most can't find work which doesn't help.

It's also mainly locals responsible for dog poos on the beach, we have a dog ban because it's a blue-flag beach. Locals ignore the ban and look the other way when it's convenient. Ok, some visitors are also responsible but the overwhelming protagonists for litter and dog-fouling are locals.

We haven't had any problems with motorhomes as far as I'm aware other than some owners paying a double fee at the beach car park so they can use a second space to set-up the tables and chairs. This became very popular because the parking is so cheap then the car park had been taken over by motorhomes which reduced the parking for cars.


----------



## Tbear (Jun 30, 2015)

maingate said:


> You must have googled it because many Southerners are afraid to travel to the Northern wastelands. :danger:



Born in Rotherham. Father worked for Dunford Hadfields which became part British Steel. When he died I was look after by a Face Worker. Worked in the Steel works and Brickworks myself until I left Yorkshire to join the Army. If they are not good enough Yorkshire credentials for you Mr Maingate, you can stuff your Davey lamp where the sun don't shine.

Richard


----------



## SeanW (Jun 30, 2015)

ScamperVan said:


> Not just grey!
> Several years ago we had a weeks sailing hol on a yacht in Majorca. Moored up in the marina at Porto Cristo, enjoying a G&T after a great day sailing, we were disgusted by the sight of several turds floating seawards - our seasoned sailor friend said it wasn't unusual - not all boats had holding tanks.
> Half an hour later another yacht tied up beside us and 4 young German lads decided their first post sailing action would be to strip off and jump into the marina for a swim!



Last time I was in Salalah (Oman), I was down at the aft mooring station with a 3/O, another (very attractive female) Cadet and a couple of AB's.

As we were approaching our berth - the female Cadet asked what the weird little boxes were on the side of the Dhows.  "Toilets!" came the reply from an AB.  We tried to explain that the Dhows don't really have much in the way of creature comforts on board.  She didn't believe us that this was the case...until as if on cue, a chap entered the little box, squatted down and took a dump.  Us guys nearly wet ourselves laughing at the very obvious "splash-down" - but more so at the horrified look on the poor girl's face!!

I just love the first paragraph of this: Sewage 


			
				MARPOL Annex 4: Prevention of Pollution by Sewage from Ships said:
			
		

> The discharge of raw sewage into the sea can create a health hazard. Sewage can also lead to oxygen depletion and can be an obvious visual pollution in coastal areas - a major problem for countries with tourist industries.


----------



## maingate (Jun 30, 2015)

Tbear said:


> Born in Rotherham. Father worked for Dunford Hadfields which became part British Steel. When he died I was look after by a Face Worker. Worked in the Steel works and Brickworks myself until I left Yorkshire to join the Army. If they are not good enough Yorkshire credentials for you Mr Maingate, you can stuff your Davey lamp where the sun don't shine.
> 
> Richard



You are still a Southerner to me bonny lad. :idea-007:

Aye lad, Yorkshire, where the coal seams were 6 feet high but only 18 inches high in County Durham. Wooden props and iron men where I come from, t'other way round in Yorkshire.


----------



## vwalan (Jun 30, 2015)

its funny really the yorkshire miners safety lamp . made by a cornishman . hee hee . good job the cornish knew how to mine though. 
glad i was born in yorkshire from cornish stock. hee hee .
mind my family had to go up north to show mainstays mates how to mine . hee hee . 
i have a few yorkshire miners safety badges here from past family members .


----------



## antiqueman (Jun 30, 2015)

tezza33 said:


> I use bio liquid, I don't have solids:nicethread:



same here but use vindaloo :nicethread:


----------



## antiqueman (Jun 30, 2015)

most I would think adds colour to sewerage.


----------



## maingate (Jun 30, 2015)

vwalan said:


> its funny really the yorkshire miners safety lamp . made by a cornishman . hee hee . good job the cornish knew how to mine though.
> glad i was born in yorkshire from cornish stock. hee hee .
> mind my family had to go up north to show mainstays mates how to mine . hee hee .
> i have a few yorkshire miners safety badges here from past family members .



Do your research Alan. Sir Humphrey Davy got the credit (and the wealth) for inventing the Miners Safety Lamp. He stole the idea from a local Mining Engineer called Clanny.

I worked on a retreating coal face that was gassy. There were Safety Lamps hung up all over and you had to keep checking them to see how much gas was about. I cannot remember the regulations but at around 2.5% Methane we had to switch everything off and leave the District. The flame alters when gas is present and it could be a bit nerve wracking when the flame got bigger. One spark and it's Goodnight Vienna.


----------



## Tbear (Jul 1, 2015)

maingate said:


> Do your research Alan. Sir Humphrey Davy got the credit (and the wealth) for inventing the Miners Safety Lamp. He stole the idea from a local Mining Engineer called Clanny.
> 
> I worked on a retreating coal face that was gassy. There were Safety Lamps hung up all over and you had to keep checking them to see how much gas was about. I cannot remember the regulations but at around 2.5% Methane we had to switch everything off and leave the District. The flame alters when gas is present and it could be a bit nerve wracking when the flame got bigger. One spark and it's Goodnight Vienna.



And I thought the Geordies where men still using a long pole and candle. No room for girly Davy/Clanny lamps in an 18" seam.

To be serious Maingate. I only ever went down once and the Lip fell in and damn near killed me. If it was not for the skill and instincts of one of the Face Workers it would have got at least two of us. It must have been at least a 4ft face but it convinced me (this is without the cutter running) that I never wanted to go back down there ever again. I have nothing but respect for people that can work in a environment like that.

Richard


----------



## maingate (Jul 1, 2015)

Tbear said:


> *And I thought the Geordies where men still using a long pole and candle.* No room for girly Davy/Clanny lamps in an 18" seam.
> 
> To be serious Maingate. I only ever went down once and the Lip fell in and damn near killed me. If it was not for the skill and instincts of one of the Face Workers it would have got at least two of us. It must have been at least a 4ft face but it convinced me (this is without the cutter running) that I never wanted to go back down there ever again. I have nothing but respect for people that can work in a environment like that.
> 
> Richard



He was known as a 'Penitent' and went round the Mine swathed in wet clothing with a naked flame on a pole. Some areas just referred to him as a 'Fireman'.


----------



## maingate (Jul 1, 2015)

Clanny worked through various designs before the finished object was a viable working model. The idea of a fine gauze was definitely not the discovery of Davy but the argument has rumbled on for 200 years. :idea-007:

Durham Mining Museum - Education

The Clanny Lamp was preferred to the Davy Lamp in several coalfields.

There has always been a shroud of mystery over Davy and his 'invention'. 

He was part of a group of World famous figures who met in Newcastle at the Literary and Philosophical Society (which still exists today). It includes George Stephenson who also tried to design a Safety Lamp.

Lit & Phil | Independent Library Newcastle


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jul 1, 2015)

maingate said:


> Do your research Alan. Sir Humphrey Davy got the credit (and the wealth) for inventing the Miners Safety Lamp. He stole the idea from a local Mining Engineer called Clanny.
> 
> I worked on a retreating coal face that was gassy. There were Safety Lamps hung up all over and you had to keep checking them to see how much gas was about. I cannot remember the regulations but at around 2.5% Methane we had to switch everything off and leave the District. The flame alters when gas is present and it could be a bit nerve wracking when the flame got bigger. One spark and it's Goodnight Vienna.



Was the coal face particularly close to Vienna then?


----------



## vwalan (Jul 1, 2015)

maingate said:


> Do your research Alan. Sir Humphrey Davy got the credit (and the wealth) for inventing the Miners Safety Lamp. He stole the idea from a local Mining Engineer called Clanny.
> 
> I worked on a retreating coal face that was gassy. There were Safety Lamps hung up all over and you had to keep checking them to see how much gas was about. I cannot remember the regulations but at around 2.5% Methane we had to switch everything off and leave the District. The flame alters when gas is present and it could be a bit nerve wracking when the flame got bigger. One spark and it's Goodnight Vienna.



i knew you would answer . think we have been here before . 
but even so its all very interesting . 
i can say i never worked in a coal mine ,i was the first generation not to. my dad did and my uncles . plus grandads . great grandad worked most of his life at askern pit. 
i did once go down in edlington pit with my uncle . 
have been in other mines abroad . gypse mine in maroc etc . again only a visitor . 
i can say i,m glad my dad brought us back down here . 
have been in south crofty mine near redruth . with a mate . unofficially . 
incredible place down a mine . 
was amazed in east germany and poland as they have drag cranes lifting coal by the tons off the surface . saw about 12-13 in one place while over there . i thought of british miners down a pit and yet there they scrape tons and tons a day off the surface . puts an end to our coal mines for sure . 
but do find it all incredible . the engineering involved is fantastic . 
but hats off to the real miners . that did it all the way down there .


----------



## Tbear (Jul 4, 2015)

fftopic: Sorry but

Mount them in a drill and spin off the paint first. Easier, faster and uses less solvent.

Dandy Pro Paint Brush and Roller Cleaner: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools

Richard


----------



## Lone Wolf (Jul 5, 2015)

*Beware of storm drains!*

I am in total agreement with being discreet & the fact that drains don't always lead to sewage treatment.  We regularly stay on Exmouth sea front which is a beautiful place to stay! We have seen many people empty their waste down the drains. These drains go straight under the promenade & come out of a hole in the wall onto the beach!! We would hate to be stopped from parking here because of it!


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jul 5, 2015)

Lone Wolf said:


> I am in total agreement with being discreet & the fact that drains don't always lead to sewage treatment.  We regularly stay on Exmouth sea front which is a beautiful place to stay! We have seen many people empty their waste down the drains. These drains go straight under the promenade & come out of a hole in the wall onto the beach!! We would hate to be stopped from parking here because of it!



Seen that too, a place we go to right by the beach has a storm drain to let water from the carpark run off on to the beach, the distance from the drain to the outlet onto the beach is about 4 mtrs and still I see dried up toilet paper hanging on the drain grate, some people are just downright ignorant or bloody thick


----------

